# Fat



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm processing an elk and want some beef and pork fat to grind for burger and sausage. I'm willing to pay significantly more for grass-fed/finished beef fat or pastured pork fat if available.

Does anyone have a go-to place for fat in Salt Lake or Utah County?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Call Carson's meat in Lehi/Am Fork. They sell grass-fed beef, so they might be able to sell the fat.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Packout said:


> Call Carson's meat in Lehi/Am Fork. They sell grass-fed beef, so they might be able to sell the fat.


Thanks Packout! I just picked up some grass fed beef fat at Carson's, exactly what I was looking for. Some nice people working there too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great. They are good, honest people. And they do good work too.


----------

